# Laden u. Speichern von Spielständen/kleines minischach progr



## Waldy.M (4. Jan 2005)

Hi Leute ich habe ein großes Problem. Ich muss für die Schule eine Hausaufgabe erledigen die Benotet wird.

Es geht darum das ich für das von meinem Lehrer geschreibene Minischachprogramm, das Laden und Speicher von Spielzügen programieren soll.

Da ich aber überhaupt kein Plan von Java haben so wie die Hälfte unserer Klasse, weil er nicht unterrichten kann, dürfen wir über die Ferien eine zusatz HA machen, weil wir alle auf 5 stehen.
Er versicherte mir das es ganz einfach ist und mir material giebt zum nachlesen, was er aber nicht gemacht hat.

Aufjedenfall hoffe ich mir kann hier jemand helfen. Ich habe nichtmal ein ansatz wo ich anfangen könnte. 

Folgende aufgaben erwarten mich:

Thema 1: Laden und Speichern von Spielständen
-	sichern der Schachfelder (Pfad setzen)
-	laden der Schachfelder (Pfad setzen)
-	höheren Ablaufplan in Visio/Word dazu erstellen
-	Programm erklären/vorstellen und kommentieren


Das Minischach kann ich jedem gerne per Mail schicken. Ich hoffe ich bekomme das bald hochgeladen und kann den Link dazu hier posten.

THX im vorraus.


----------



## dotlens (4. Jan 2005)

du kannst 2 Vektoren machen. einen mit allen Schachfiguren die noch stehen und einen mit den "koords".
die vektoren kannst du dann seriaisieren/deserialisiern.

ist jedoch ein ziemlich seltsamer/schwieriger java-anfang :S


----------



## bygones (4. Jan 2005)

dotlens hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ist jedoch ein ziemlich seltsamer/schwieriger java-anfang :S


aus eigener Erfahrung trau ich nicht so wirklich den Aussagen

"Wir können nix weil der Lehrer nicht unterrichten kann"....

hier werden keine Hausaufgaben gelöst - wird mal verschoben, vielleicht findest du jemanden


----------



## Waldy.M (5. Jan 2005)

Sorry ich wusste nicht wo ich das genau posten sollte.

Ich weiß ich habe das Fach seit einem Halben jahr. Und das ich vorher nie Programmiert habe und wir schon bei einer Programiereung eins minischachs sind ist das schon heftig. Und irgendwann kommt man halt nicht mehr im unterricht hinterher. 

Ich habe echt so gar keine ahnung und wir hatten auch nie speicherung und laden im unterricht durchgenommen oder angefangen.

Deswegen hoffe ich das man mir hier helfen kann. 

Wie geht denn das mit den "seriaisieren/deserialisiern" ich bekomme das nicht programiert. Es soll ja angeblich ganz leicht sein, vieleicht kann mir ja jemand den programmcode dazu schreiben. Ich bin für jeden tipp und jedes bischen hilfe sehr dankbar.


----------



## Waldy.M (5. Jan 2005)

hier das Programm. Ich hoffe es kann mir da jemand etwas programieren. Wäre echt voll net.  Ich kann es leider nicht :-(

http://home.arcor.de/X1nyoung/minischach.java


----------



## stev.glasow (5. Jan 2005)

Viele Leute lernen die Grundlagen auch ohne Leher, schau mal hier: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=245
Am besten du arbeitest dich dort mal ein, und stellst dann konkretere Fragen. Oder formulierst das so um das man, dass man das nicht mehr als Hausaufgabe erkennt. :roll: 
*geschlossen*


----------

